# What is a heat lamp barrel?? Photo please??



## DonnaBelle (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm going to be having some kids next month. February, burrrrrrr.

What is a "heat lamp barrel??  I've no idea how this works, does anyone have a photo they could post?

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a thread that had the pics you wanted:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15993&p=2
Post #16 had a few pics!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 12, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Here is a thread that had the pics you wanted:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15993&p=2
> Post #16 had a few pics!


Oh neat! Until I looked at this thread I had never heard of one, lol. Looks comfy.


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 12, 2012)

thats looks like its be great for cold weather babies


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 12, 2012)

We use heat lamp fixtures and 250watt heat lamp bulbs, we didn't feel the 125 watt were warm enough for a newborn kid in 10 to 20 degree weather. We only leave them on a day or two. OH, and we don't cut the bottom out of ours.  We just add straw to it.


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 13, 2012)

I find this very interesting. So if it's not quite as cold as 10-20 degree weather you can use the lower wattage bulb?


Mind if I ask why there's duct tape on the kids ankles/legs? Just curious.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> I find this very interesting. So if it's not quite as cold as 10-20 degree weather you can use the lower wattage bulb?
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask why there's duct tape on the kids ankles/legs? Just curious.


He was born with weak tendens on his front feet, and the would bend so he was walking on his knuckles and not the bottom of his hooves.  It isn't on very tight, there is paper toweling under it, and the duct tape wrapped loosely on that. Just enough to give the knuckle support and keep if from bending when he is standing. 

as far as tempuratures for the heat lamp barrells, we normally kid January and february, so this is our lows, sometimes single digits, sometimes warmer, but I have noticed anything under 25 or so is when the kid seems to get chilled easily. between 25 and let's say 40 they may need a little extra heat just to dry off, or if they are weak. We don't turn the heat lamps on if it is above 40 or so, at all, but we still use the barrells. We rarely leave  them on more than a day or two, even if it is in the colder range. A kid that stays too warm is more likely to develop bacterial scours and respitory problems. 

One thing about the barrells or offering a kid a space like that is they can get away from mom and we have not lost a kid to being laid on, since we have used them. Otherwise, it never failed and every year we would loose one kid to being smashed, out of 30 or 40 kids. We leave the barrells sitting around the barn, even after they are left out of the kidding pens, so the kids can get away from the adult does and have a safer place to lay.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a thread with insturctions.  I adjust the bulb wattage with the tempeatrure but I have never used anything above 100 watts.  I watch thier behavior, if they are all crowded in there, I increase it.  If they aren't going in I decrease it.  Even in moderate spring temperatures I will leave them out with no bulb and the kids will go in and snuggle.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7995


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have a thread with insturctions.  I adjust the bulb wattage with the tempeatrure but I have never used anything above 100 watts.  I watch thier behavior, if they are all crowded in there, I increase it.  If they aren't going in I decrease it.  Even in moderate spring temperatures I will leave them out with no bulb and the kids will go in and snuggle.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7995


What are your possible low temps when you are kidding?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 13, 2012)

I put this on the other Jodie's post, but wanted to put it here as well. 

I just thought of something.  My dad was recently at a light bulb display at  sam's club. The gentleman was explaining and showing the different kids of lightbulbs that are now out, energy efficient and so forth.   Well, by dad said that within a year or two they will no longer be making standard 100 watt bulbs, then they will phase out the standard 75 watt, ect......  So I would say based on that, in the next 5 years or so, you will have to purchase heat lamp bulbs. Because 100 watt bulbs will all be energy effiecient and they wont put het off.  

He also said that if you are buying the curly energy efficient lught bulbs, you have to leave them on the first time you turn them on for several hours to build up the gasses in them, or they wont work properly for the remainder of their life span. 

Next is going to be LED light for the house.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  So if you are investing in making these barrells, you may want to think about the long term use of putting in just a regular light fixture, because I don't think you can use heat lamp bulbs in a regular fixture. Then you would end up having to redo your barrells. Just something worth thinking about and looking into.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 13, 2012)

Another question guys,

At what temperature would you use the heat barrel in the barn?  Below freezing?  

DonnaBelle


----------



## hollycow (Jan 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill, thanks for the lightbulb knowledge.  I had no idea. about leaving the curly bulbs on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 13, 2012)

Just stock up on the regular 100 watt bulbs now. Unless you have a lot of births, I bet you wouldn't even burn out a bulb in one season. 

As far as I'm concerned, anything in the 50 degree range or under and I will have my warming barrel going. Maybe not during the day but at least at night. My DH put a switch on mine so I can easily just switch it on and off. I also found that the 100 watt bulb really does warm the barrel up enough.


----------

